# Do You Remember....



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

This idea kinda grew out of the Political Debate Thread, believe it or not! But instead of calling it "Old People's Memories", (sorry Dale!) we'll call it Do You Remember....
The only rules are you have to know the answer to the question you're asking and no fair in looking up the answers! Group your memories by decades and ask away!

I'll start off with the '50's - probably only me and Dale can answer these! 
What was the name of Sky King's airplane?
Who was the Indian Princess on Howdy Doody?
What was the name of Dale Evans' horse?
Who was Shari Lewis' dog puppet?
What was Nick and Nora's dog's name in The Thin Man?
And for extra credit, What was the name of the cat on the Andy Divine Show?

A few from the '60's:
What were the makes of the cars that raced to Dead Man's Curve?
What kind of car did the Little Old Lady from Pasadena drive, and what kind of flowers did she grow in her garden?
What month and year did the first Beatles song hit the U.S., what was its name and where were you when you heard it?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK--- suzy and you thought I was a youn'n.

Shari Lewis' puppets name was Lamb Chop.

and " I was cruising in my *stingray* late one night when an *XKE* came up on my right..."

not sure why I know lambchop...but my older brothers and sisters taught me to sing dead man's curve when I was 4 or 5.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Shari Lewis transcends MANY decades.... my 17 year old ADORED Lambchop as a wee one!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Nick & Nora's dog - Asta


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

suzyfrtz said:


> This idea kinda grew out of the Political Debate Thread, believe it or not! But instead of calling it "Old People's Memories", (sorry Dale!) we'll call it Do You Remember....
> The only rules are you have to know the answer to the question you're asking and no fair in looking up the answers! Group your memories by decades and ask away!
> 
> I'll start off with the '50's - probably only me and Dale can answer these!
> ...


Suzy, I was around then but unfortunately I can't remember many of the answers! I did remember Lamb Chop and the Beatles song is "I Wanna Hold Your Hand"....I think it came out either in 63 or 64. Alot of the answers are, as we say "on the tip of my tongue"! Any hints?


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Michelle - Right you are - Asta was the doggie!

Missy - Right on the cars in Dead Man's Curve, but...Lamb Chop was the Lamb puppet. Who was Shari Lewis' DOG puppet...hint - he used to sing the Nestle commercial. "N-E-S-T-L-E-S Nestle's makes the very best...Chocolate."

Vickie - Right on I Want To Hold Your Hand and the date is very close - the first time I heard it was on WINS New York at Christmas time 1963. My girlfriend and I looked at each other and said, that was kinda different but we liked it!

Now you ask your own Do You Remember Questions!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Was the dog Farfle?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Can't remember Dale's horse but Roy's was Trigger. I know that is an easy one!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

My horse was Buttermilk ound:ound:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

duh.... your right LAMBchop!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's one for you.....In the T.V. show "Father Knows Best" what was the profession of the Father? What were the names of the kids? What were the nicknames of the daughters? These are probably easy peasy but it's been so long now that I'm a bit foggy on some of the oldie but goodies!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., so I was born in '64, but I loved watching Shari Lewis and then watched with my own kids who are now teens. Hush Puppy is the dog's name. :biggrin1:

My turn. The first one may only be a Cdn. reference, not sure..... 

1 - Who were Mr. Dressup's puppet friends? (a boy and his dog)
2 - Who sang Hotel California?
3 - What song is this first line from and who sings it, "Clean shirt, new shoes" ?
4 - What T.V. show starred Susan Dey and Shirley Jones?
5 - What T.V. show starred a boy named Jimmy who had accidentally found Living Island, a magical place where everything was alive? What were some of the other characters' names in that show? AND can you remember the theme song? :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Like Vicki, I was around but don't remember much, lol. That should prove I was around! Does anyone remember Beanie and Cecil? Hoppalong Cassidy? Little Lulu, Veronica and Archie? STACKS and STACKS of comic books? 
Carole


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, I know I know! Hotel California was sung by The Eagles... this California girl might have only been born in '81 but she does know her Eagles.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

marjrc said:


> O.k., so I was born in '64, but I loved watching Shari Lewis and then watched with my own kids who are now teens. Hush Puppy is the dog's name. :biggrin1:
> 
> My turn. The first one may only be a Cdn. reference, not sure.....
> 
> ...


Marj

1) Casey & Finnegan (I'm from Winnipeg)
2) The Eagles
4) The Partridge Family
5) H.R. Pufinstuf; Witchipoo, Jimmy and his Magic Flute.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Howdy Doody's Princess Winter Spring Summer Fall, right?


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

And Farfle was the funny puppet dog on the Nestle's commercials.
N E S T L E S....Nestles makes the very best choooocolate!!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Buttermilk is right! And Farfle was the dog puppet on the Nestle commercial...I thought he belonged to Shari Lewis...but yes, she had Hushpuppy...Oh gosh, who did Farfel belong to????

I can't even answer my own trivia questions! I need a nap and I just got up!

 Suzy

Oh yes, there was a man with Farfel, was his name Jimmy? Jimmy something...
Not Kukla, Fran and Ollie...
I must have really been into puppets as a kid!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

moxie said:


> Howdy Doody's Princess Winter Spring Summer Fall, right?


Right!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Here's one for you.....In the T.V. show "Father Knows Best" what was the profession of the Father? What were the names of the kids? What were the nicknames of the daughters? These are probably easy peasy but it's been so long now that I'm a bit foggy on some of the oldie but goodies!


Princess, Betty and Bud is the best I can do...as for the Dad, he sat around all day wearing a sweater and tie! LOL! And the mom - remember she wore pearls in the kitchen?

Suzy


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

"Clean Shirt, new shoes"?? Huey Lewis ? "something dressed man???

Help!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

suzyfrtz said:


> Princess, Betty and Bud is the best I can do...as for the Dad, he sat around all day wearing a sweater and tie! LOL! And the mom - remember she wore pearls in the kitchen?
> 
> Suzy


OK, I think I remember now...Kitten was the little one...was her real name Lauren? Betty and Princess were one in the same.

Another question from the '50's - who was the original boy who played on Lassie? Hint - It was not Timmy. He was played by Tim Considine (I think!) who I had a major crush on at the age of 5.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Suzy, this thread is too much exercise for my brain.  Some of these things I haven't thought about for soooo long.

Been ages since I thought about Sky King. Every boy I knew wanted to grow up to fly a plane like his...."Songbird"

What was Sky King's niece's name??

And Andy Divine...remember his voice!! I think the cat was "Midnight".

I thought the first time I heard "I wanna hold your hand" was when I was away at school...and around Christmas of "64"...but maybe it was 1963. I do remember how hard it was to get that record because they didn't make enough. And I remember seeing them the first time they were on the Ed Sullivan show...still miss that show...lol

What was the name of the clown on Howdy Doody?
Where did the kids sit on the show?

What was Annie Oakley's horse's name?
Who was the star of Wells Fargo?
Who ran the saloon in Gunsmoke?

My oh my...this thread could keep me awake at night. ound:ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

suzyfrtz said:


> Right!


Wasn't it Summerfallwinterspring?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

suzyfrtz said:


> OK, I think I remember now...Kitten was the little one...was her real name Lauren? Betty and Princess were one in the same.
> 
> Another question from the '50's - who was the original boy who played on Lassie? Hint - It was not Timmy. He was played by Tim Considine (I think!) who I had a major crush on at the age of 5.


Was it Tommy Rettig?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Paradise Havs said:


> "Clean Shirt, new shoes"?? Huey Lewis ? "something dressed man???
> 
> Help!


ZZ TOP Sharp Dressed Man


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

LuvCicero said:


> Oh Suzy, this thread is too much exercise for my brain.  Some of these things I haven't thought about for soooo long.
> 
> Been ages since I thought about Sky King. Every boy I knew wanted to grow up to fly a plane like his...."Songbird"
> 
> ...


The clown on Howdy Doody was CLARA BELLE. Can't recall her name but it was the woman who wore her hair up that ran the saloon....Miss ???.....geez I hate it when i draw a blank!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I only seem to think of easy ones! My FAV show growing up was I LOVE LUCY as it was for many others! Here's a question....WHAT WAS LUCY'S MAIDEN NAME? WHAT WAS IT LUCY LOVED TO DO BUT MADE EVERYONE ELSE CRINGE? see, i told you these were easy!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

We went Sunday night to see TINA TURNER! AWESOME! WHAT WAS TINA'S REAL NAME? WHAT YEAR AND WHERE WAS SHE WHEN SHE FLED FROM IKE?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Didn't the kids sit in the Peanut Gallery?

Miss Kitty on Gunsmoke. 

I think i was a cowboy in an earlier life and I watched every western that was on tv while I was growing up. Bonanza was a fav. I would love my next horse to look like Little Joe's.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Oh Suzy, this thread is too much exercise for my brain.  Some of these things I haven't thought about for soooo long.
> 
> Been ages since I thought about Sky King. Every boy I knew wanted to grow up to fly a plane like his...."Songbird"
> 
> ...


Where the kids sat -- was that the peanut gallery???
Kitty ran the saloon on Gunsmoke. I see it in reruns (hahaha).


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok, I'm on memory lane....sorry!:biggrin1: I also liked The Milton Berle show! Here are a few....1. What year did it start on T.V. 2. what was the name of the company that presented the show? 3. What was Milton Berle's nickname?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Ok, I'm on memory lane....sorry!:biggrin1: I also liked The Milton Berle show! Here are a few....1. What year did it start on T.V. 2. what was the name of the company that presented the show? 3. What was Milton Berle's nickname?


2. We are the men from . . . Texaco


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

This is a really neat thread although I do not know any of it. I was in born in 75 so I am an eighties girl!!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Ok, I'm on memory lane....sorry!:biggrin1: I also liked The Milton Berle show! Here are a few....1. What year did it start on T.V. 2. what was the name of the company that presented the show? 3. What was Milton Berle's nickname?


3. Mr. Television?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Paige said:


> ZZ TOP Sharp Dressed Man


 Oh man I do remember that one. A personal fav. I loved the video too.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Sky King's niece - was she Penny?

The first Lassie show - was it "Jeff" played by Tommy Rettig? Then who did Tim Considine play - maybe on a Disney show..... help me out here... I was madly in love with him anyway.

Princess Summer Fall Winter Spring...OK, I think we have the seasons in the right order.

I'm so glad Dale remembers Midnight, the black kitty on the Andy Divine show, with the creepy eyes that moved back and forth, and that tongue that would stick out now and then (lick lick). I used to sit in front of the tv trying to decide if it was a real kitty or was it stuffed? Do you remember the evil Froggie with his Magic Plunker??

"I Want to Hold Your Hand," definitely Christmas 1963, because my boyfriend had just broken up with me (the rat) and I was in NY visiting my grandmother for Christmas. 

Megan, please ask some '80's questions! 
Can anyone help me with Farfel or will I have to look this one up???

Suzy


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, Miss Kitty.
Wasn't Lucy's last name Magilicully or something like that?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Farfle was on Kukla, Fran and Ollie.

Tim Consadine - Spin and Marty?

Anybody remember Winky Dink?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think it was Lucy Magulicuty. I was born in 67 but I'm the youngest of 8, first one born in 52 so I grew up listening to their music and watching their shows.

The other night my daughter asked me what I liked on MTV when I was in middle school! LOL I told her there was no MTV "back then"! She looked horrified!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I think Farfle was on Kukla, Fran and Ollie.
> 
> Tim Consadine - Spin and Marty?
> 
> Anybody remember Winky Dink?


Tim Consadine - thank you, Michele! Tim was Spin on Spin and Marty, which aired on the Mickey Mouse Club. I used to rush home from school to see Spin! How did I confuse him with Tommy on Lassie!

I confess I looked Farfel up. It was driving me crazy. Farfel the Dog the one who made the Nestle's commercial, was a puppet belonging to Jimmy Nelson.

I don't think I remember Winky Dink - a hint, please?

Suzy


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Veronica and Archie? STACKS and STACKS of comic books?
> Carole


Veronica and Betty, Archie and Jughead!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

hedygs said:


> 3. Mr. Television?


Righto!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

pjewel said:


> 2. We are the men from . . . Texaco


That's it.......Texaco Theatre I believe.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WHAT MODEL OF CAR DID DINAH SHORE SING ABOUT AT THE END OF ALL HER PROGRAMS?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Chevrolet!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I only vaguely remember Winky Dink. You could buy a plastic film that went over your television screen and you could draw on it. There was even a record that went along with it. I think I still have it somewhere. The show started in 1953 with Jack Barry as the host.

"The gimmick here was that the boys and girls at home were asked to help Winky-Dink out of a jam by drawing whatever Winky needed (rope, ladder, bridge, etc.) on the TV screen. This was done with the aid of a Winky-Dink Kit which was sold by mail for fifty cents. "We sold millions of those kits" the show's host Jack Barry commented, "It was well thought out." 

You would place the clear piece of plastic that came in the kit over the television screen and connect the dots to create a bridge for Winky Dink to cross to safety, then trace letters at the bottom of the screen to read the secret messages broadcast at the end of the show. Which I guess makes Winky-Dink the world's first interactive video game."


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> WHAT MODEL OF CAR DID DINAH SHORE SING ABOUT AT THE END OF ALL HER PROGRAMS?


Didn't she sing See the USA in your chevrolet . . .


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Ok, I'm on memory lane....sorry!:biggrin1: I also liked The Milton Berle show! Here are a few....1. What year did it start on T.V. 2. what was the name of the company that presented the show? 3. What was Milton Berle's nickname?


Was it Uncle Milty??


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Check out OldFortyFives.com


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*my babysitter took me to Hard Day's Night at the movies*

All the girls were screaming...we couldn't even hear the film. I was only seven but knew it was something very special. She wanted to take me to Shea Stadium to see them in person, but my dad said no.

I remember listening to she loves you yeah yeah yeah and my grandfather saying they were a bunch of beatnicks! I had 16 magazine posters all over my room. I loved Paul first, then John, then George, then Ringo.

I had a Beatles flip your wig game, collected the cards...and if only I'd kept them...I threw them all away when I left home as a young woman.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Something not often mentioned, but the Beatles played Forest Hills stadium in Queens. My neighbor was a security guard there, and he got me in to see them, which was all you could do. Couldn't hear a bloody thing, but I'll never forget it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> 2 - Who sang Hotel California?


Finally one I know!! The Eagles!!
The guy who lives behind me was outside cleaning his car and playing loud music.....and oh such wonderful music. I had to go over and talk to him and listen to it. The music was crystal clear and I asked him what other old CD's he has. They were vinyl RECORDS! Remember the Youngbirds? He had a great album that took me back in time. I love visiting with him now


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Something not often mentioned, but the Beatles played Forest Hills stadium in Queens. My neighbor was a security guard there, and he got me in to see them, which was all you could do. Couldn't hear a bloody thing, but I'll never forget it.


I was at Woodstock and just remember seeing bands, can't tell you what they sang or who they were, and remember this one woman's eyeshadow. Somehow I came home with a green fringe purse and have no clue how I got it. Oh, and the ride. Dang it took forever. It was years later I found out it was in New York.....and we drove from Ca. No wonder I remember it was a looooooong ride!
It's too bad that was in my wild child years. I would have liked to remember a bit more about it :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My younger bro went to Woodstock and wouldn't take me. I still remind him of that one. He still has the original tickets.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> I remember listening to she loves you yeah yeah yeah and my grandfather saying they were a bunch of beatnicks! I had 16 magazine posters all over my room. I loved Paul first, then John, then George, then Ringo.
> 
> I had a Beatles flip your wig game, collected the cards...and if only I'd kept them...I threw them all away when I left home as a young woman.


I had the first album the Beatles made (I think), anyway, it was one of the first...and I gave it to my cousin after I got married. :crazy:

Speaking of beatniks, when I was a girl, my mom worked for NYU in Washington Square, Manhattan. Right next to Greenwich Village. We used to walk around the Square and look at all the artists displaying their works. A happy memory for me. 
So here is a Beatnik question: 
On the Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, Bob Denver (later better known as Gilligan) played a Beatnik. What was his name???

Suzy


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I am missing out on this thread because of grandson's games...and heading out the door to catch two more today. Tiring but FUN. I will read this entire thread tonight, hopefully.

Bob Denver on Dobie...was Maynard !! 
Does anyone remember what Dobie's father did for a living?

Later.....


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

NancyVB said:


> Check out OldFortyFives.com


Nancy, this was a very neat site! I went through the lists of the top hits for the individual years & had fun seeing which ones I could still sing along with.

Suzy


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> The other night my daughter asked me what I liked on MTV when I was in middle school! LOL I told her there was no MTV "back then"! She looked horrified!


I took my granddaughter out to lunch this summer for her 13th birthday. We had so much fun talking about life "back then" when there were no cell phones or computers...
When we had only one bathroom and one t.v. (black and white t.v. and only 3 channels) and the phone was attached to the wall by a cord...
She wanted to know what I did to keep myself busy. We kids played outside as much as possible. Jacks and hopscotch and all kinds of little chanting games using jump ropes (a group activity) and little pink balls we would bounce up and down under our knees. Bike riding (without helmets) and rollerskating on the sidewalks, and group games when all the neighborhood kids would gather in a vacant lot and play hide and seek and something we called ring-a-lev-i-o. Had to be home by the time the streetlights came on. (This is a NY childhood. My husband the country boy has other memories. What are some of yours??)

Do you remember the Five and Ten? Trivia Question (should be easy) What was the company who owned the largest Five and Ten stores?
(They had lunch counters, too!)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Woolworth's???

I'm 41 and my kids like hearing about the "old times". My oldest brother is 15 years older than I am, there are 8 of us, and when we're all together the kids beg to hear stories! We're all meeting at the beach this summer for a reunion, the last one was 3 years ago so this should be great!

We lived in NY and my Aunt wanted to go to Woodstock but my dad was New York State Trooper and told my grandfather not to let her go. He said she never got over that and was mad at him for years!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

hedygs said:


> Marj
> 
> 1) Casey & Finnegan (I'm from Winnipeg)
> 2) The Eagles
> ...


Way to go Hedys! :whoo: You know your stuff!

Paige, you're right. It's a song from ZZ TOP! :biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I was at Woodstock and just remember seeing bands, can't tell you what they sang or who they were, and remember this one woman's eyeshadow. Somehow I came home with a green fringe purse and have no clue how I got it. Oh, and the ride. Dang it took forever. It was years later I found out it was in New York.....and we drove from Ca. No wonder I remember it was a looooooong ride!
> It's too bad that was in my wild child years. I would have liked to remember a bit more about it :biggrin1:


Oooh Jan you wild and crazy thing you :biggrin1:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

hedygs said:


> I think i was a cowboy in an earlier life and I watched every western that was on tv while I was growing up. Bonanza was a fav. I would love my next horse to look like Little Joe's.


OK, Hedy, this is for you (and of course, everyone can jump in.) Westerns were about all my Dad watched on t.v.!

Here are the actors - name the t.v. westerns they were in, and extra credit if you can name the character they played:

Clint Eastwood
Clint Walker
James Garner
James Arness
Dan Blocker


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Bob Denver on Dobie...was Maynard !!
> Does anyone remember what Dobie's father did for a living?


Maynard it is, Maynard G. Krebs, to be exact.

But I am a blank about Dobie's father - didn't remember he had one!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Woolworth's???
> QUOTE]
> 
> Right! What wonderful stores they were!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Dan Blocker was Hoss (sp) in Ponderosa
James Gardner, Maverick?
James Arness, Gunsmoke
Clint Walker, Rifleman?
I know Clint Eastwood but I'm blanking out!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

suzyfrtz said:


> OK, Hedy, this is for you (and of course, everyone can jump in.) Westerns were about all my Dad watched on t.v.!
> 
> Here are the actors - name the t.v. westerns they were in, and extra credit if you can name the character they played:
> 
> ...


Clint Eastwood in Rawhide as Rowdy Yates (who knew where Clint baby would go from here? )

Clint Walker in Cheyenne as Cheyenne Bodie (okay, had to look this one up!)

James Garner in Maverick as Bret Maverick (still a hottie in the movie with Mel Gibson and Jodie Foster)

James Arness in Gunsmoke as Marshall Matt Dillon

Dan Blocker in Bonanza as Hoss Cartwright

Do I win a puppy???? :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

suzyfrtz said:


> Scooter's Family said:
> 
> 
> > Woolworth's???
> ...


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oops, I guess the ranch was Ponderosa, lol.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

lcy_pt said:


> Clint Eastwood in Rawhide as Rowdy Yates (who knew where Clint baby would go from here? )
> 
> Clint Walker in Cheyenne as Cheyenne Bodie (okay, had to look this one up!)
> 
> ...


Wow, quick work! Congratulations! No puppy to spare, sorry, but Cazzie and Chelsie send lickies!

Suzy


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

hedygs said:


> Marj
> 
> 1) Casey & Finnegan (I'm from Winnipeg)


Aahh...but does anyone remember what the show was called _before_ it became Mr. Dress Up? Ir ran for a year I believe and Mr. Dress Up was only one of the characters.......


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay....probably Cdns only but does anyone recognize this little lady? What's her name and the show she was on?

View attachment 16315


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Who used to say "Keesa me goo'night, Eddie." ??? His name and the show?

Okay, I'm luving this thread a bit too much :biggrin1:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Dobie's father owned a store, didn't he?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Dan Blocker was Hoss (sp) in Ponderosa
> James Gardner, Maverick?
> James Arness, Gunsmoke
> Clint Walker, Rifleman?
> I know Clint Eastwood but I'm blanking out!


Dan Blocker in Bonanza as Hoss Cartwright on the show Bonanza.:suspicious:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

suzyfrtz said:


> I took my granddaughter out to lunch this summer for her 13th birthday. We had so much fun talking about life "back then" when there were no cell phones or computers...
> When we had only one bathroom and one t.v. (black and white t.v. and only 3 channels) and the phone was attached to the wall by a cord...
> She wanted to know what I did to keep myself busy. We kids played outside as much as possible. Jacks and hopscotch and all kinds of little chanting games using jump ropes (a group activity) and little pink balls we would bounce up and down under our knees. Bike riding (without helmets) and rollerskating on the sidewalks, and group games when all the neighborhood kids would gather in a vacant lot and play hide and seek and something we called ring-a-lev-i-o. Had to be home by the time the streetlights came on. (This is a NY childhood. My husband the country boy has other memories. What are some of yours??)
> 
> ...


Suzy, it sounds like you grew up in my neighborhood. We also had to be back on our block by dark, but could stay out until 11pm. Played jump rope, double dutch, and handball (little pink balls were Spaldings). I can't believe we survived riding bikes without helmets.  We also had vacant lots behind our house and we used to build "forts". At one end of the block was a hill and we would all go sledding in the winter.

We had a Woolworth's in my town until about 15 years ago. I remember they had the best tuna sandwiches and loved sitting at the counter. It's a pizza shop now.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Suzy, it sounds like you grew up in my neighborhood. We also had to be back on our block by dark, but could stay out until 11pm. Played jump rope, double dutch, and handball (little pink balls were Spaldings). I can't believe we survived riding bikes without helmets.  We also had vacant lots behind our house and we used to build "forts". At one end of the block was a hill and we would all go sledding in the winter. .


Michele, I grew up in Yonkers. Oh yes, I remember sledding down the big hills. Head first!  Suzy


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Janet Zee said:


> Was it Uncle Milty??


 Also Mr Television


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ivy, yes, Dobie's father owned a grocery store!!

Kids now are NOTHING like they use to be on these old shows..lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We had an Eckerd Drugs in our town in FL that had a soda counter. Occasionally I'd get to go out with my mom alone, we had 8 kids so it didn't happen often, and we'd have a grilled cheese at the counter! It was cute diagonally with a pickle slice set on the middle. That was the best treat!

I miss my mom!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

lcy_pt said:


> Okay....probably Cdns only but does anyone recognize this little lady? What's her name and the show she was on?
> 
> View attachment 16315


Pat, is that from "Bobino et Bobinette" ?? Can't remember...


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Pat, is that from "Bobino et Bobinette" ?? Can't remember...


I think I may be a tad bit older than you ound: It was Suzie the Mouse from the show Chez Helene.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chez_Hélène

I was trying to remember if I'd seen it in Quebec before we moved to Ontario. Either way I'm almost positive it was in b/w :jaw:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

OK Dale, what WAS Annie Oakley's horse's name 
and who was the star of Wells Fargo ?????

And Vickie, what was it that Lucy did that drove everyone else crazy...I guess we give up.

Suzy


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Didn't Lucy do a lot of things that drove everyone crazy? WAAAAAAAAA


Annie Oakley's horse was named Tigger.


I'm not even 40 yet. Why do I know this stuff?


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> I'm not even 40 yet. Why do I know this stuff?


Wait until you're waaaaay past 40. You'll be glad you even remember some of this stuff ound:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

The fuzzballs got me up in the middle of the night for a potty run, and as I lay in bed trying to get back to sleep, it came to me...
Wells Fargo - Dale Robertson.

How weird is that!

LOL

Suzy


----------

